# neue vordefinierte Fenster öffnen



## Mark Mel (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem kleinen Problem helfen.

Ich würde gerne sämtliche Links auf meiner Site in einem extra Fenster öffnen lassen,
target _blank ist klar.

Nur sollen diese Fenster alle miteiner vorgegebenen Größe und ohne Statuszeile etc. erscheinen. Habe das Forum hier durchforstet und bin auch auf eine Lösung gestossen. Nur ist diese Lösung auf einen Link begrenzt.

Javascript ist da wohl angebracht denke ich, nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie das Aussehen müßte wenn ich das auf mehr als nur einen Link beziehen möchte.

Besten Dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

also fassen wir zusammen:

1. du willst den Usern die Entscheidung wegnehmen, wie sich die neue Seite aufbaut.
2. du willst den Usern die Entscheidung wegnehmen, wie groß das neue aufgezwungene Fenster sein soll.

nicht die feine englische Art...

Jedenfalls: Deine Gefundene Lösung kannst du doch sicherlich so kopieren, dass sie auf alle Links angewendet wird. Zeig uns diese Lösung einfach mal.


----------



## Mark Mel (21. Februar 2005)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Reaktion!

Nein, ich möchte den Usern nichts aufzwängen. Sehe das zumindest nicht so negativ. Die Links die ich in vorgegebenen Größen öffnen möchte sollen reine Infofenster sein, in denen kurz das wichtigste beschrieben ist.

Die Lösung die ich hier gefunden habe sah folgendermaßen aus:


*<script language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster()
{
window.open("welcome.html", "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>

*Das Link dazu:
<a href="*javascript:Neues_Fenster()*"> Neues Fenster</a> 

Das klappt auch wunderbar für eben einen einzigen Link. In diesem Falle würde die Datei "welcome.html" geöffnet werden. Wie muß ich es aber realisieren damit das eben auch für jeden beliebigen anderen Link klappt?


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

du willst ein PopUp haben, sag das doch 

Das ist JS, daher bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher aber:


```
<a href="window.open(\"URL-Zur-Seite\", \"Titel-der-Seite\",\"width=800, height=600,resizable=yes\")">sportlicher Link</a>
```

müsste eigentlcih gehen 

Tipp: resizable (größer veränderbar) sollte auf yes stehen. Es gibt User die sich gar nicht gerne einschränken lassen


----------



## Mark Mel (21. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du willst ein PopUp haben, sag das doch


 
Nein, geht mir wirklich nicht um Pop-ups, zumindest nicht nach meinem Verständnis  

Der Link bzw. der Inhalt des neuen Fensters soll schon auf eine meiner Unterseiten verweisen.

Da ich leider was js angeht nicht so versiert bin muß ich dumm fragen:
Das script das Du anführst, muß ich zu meinem angeführten script quasi bei jedem Link eingeben, richtig?


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

das kommt bei jedem Link hin, ja. Ob die Syntax zu stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich kann JS nur andeutungsweise.

PopUp: Fenster das "aufpoppt" und somit andere Überdeckt. Beliebtes und verhasstes Werbemittel zugleich.


----------



## Gumbo (21. Februar 2005)

Probier lieber folgendes:
	
	
	



```
var _POPUP_FEATURES = '
	width		= 400,
	height		= 300
';
function popup( url, target, features ) {
	if( isUndefined(features) ) {
		features = _POPUP_FEATURES;
	}
	if( isUndefined(target) ) {
		target = "_blank";
	}
	var theWindow = window.open(url, target, features);
	theWindow.focus();
	return theWindow;
}

function initPopups( rel, target, features ) {
	var anchors = document.getElementsByTagName("a");
	for( i=0; i<anchors.length; i++ ) {
		if( anchors[i].getAttribute("rel").indexOf(rel) ) {
			anchors[i].onclick = new Function("return !popup(this.href, '" + target + "', '" + features + "')");
		}
	}
}

window.onload = initPupups("info");
```
Nun fügst du noch allen Verweisen, die als Popup fungieren sollen, das rel-Attribut mit dem Wert „info“ hinzu.


----------

